# Ogberi's Shop



## ogberi (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All, 

Cut my finger while rummaging in a drawer for a T handled hex wrench.  Stopped work right then and there, and went to the big box store for a 4x8 sheet of pegboard, furring strips, and 2 packs of pegboard organizers.  

Got home, unloaded the truck. 

Then I volunteered to help my wife decorate.  
Then I folded and put away 2 loads of laundry. 
Then I got my big pot 'o beans going with the ham bone from our Thanksgiving day ham. (oh, yeah!)
Then I took out all the garbages. 

Then I sat in my shop, had a beer, and smoked a cigar while I stared thoughtfully at the wall for awhile.  

An hour later, I had a 2'x8' pegboard mounted on the wall behind the lathe.  I cut the board in half, because I'm short and wouldn't be able to reach the top half over the bench anyway.  The other half will go above my regular workbench. 

Then I organized my organizers, and organized my lathe stuff.  Now I'm happier.  Things are within reach, organized, and clea...uh... well, two out of three....

The metal cabinet the lathe is currently on will be going away.  I need to build a heavy wooden 8' bench for the south bend I'll be lugging home after the year end.  It and the Taig will share the bench and pegboard.  Stuff for the Atlas horizontal mill occupies the far left of the pegboard, but most of it is still in the totes you see on the far right. I store my extra organizers on the pegboard, out of the way.  If you use something repeatedly, it's only a moment's work to grab another hook and put that tool in a convenient place.  I find if I have to dig through drawers for the organizers, I'll neglect to use them at all.  

Ignore the electrical disaster at the top of the pegboard.  I had to remove a florescent light to put up the pegboard, and the resulting lashup is extremely temporary.  As in, it'll be fixed tonight.   I should have proper electric in the shop sometime around the beginning of this coming year. 




Here's my Atlas horizontal mill and little Horrible Freight grinder I use for touching up HSS tools.



No beef about the non-Atlas pulleys, please. Eventually I'll put something less "redneck Engineered" on there, but for now that's all I got.  It works, and works darn good with a DC motor.  Speed control is the grey box holding up my apron and cigar. It's shared between the Taig and the Atlas.  The Atlas sits on a discarded Grizzly mill stand, with a home-made wooden top of laminated 2x4's.  It's solid and really helps with the vibration when running.  The funky looking widget in the bore for the overarm support bar is a mount for my Taig spindle to do light vertical milling.  One of the projects in the totes is a dedicated vertical spindle for the Atlas, using an old Taig spindle I have on-hand.  Should be a bit more rigid than the current vertical attachment.  

I use the little grinder for touching up HSS tools. I actually use a Dremel with a fibre-reinforced cutoff wheel to shape the HSS.  Cuts faster than the 6" grinder.  I then refine the shape on the 6" grinder, sharpen it on the little 3" grinder, and hone it on a diamond hone.  

I use the little deburring wheel on the HF grinder quite a bit too.  

I'll post pictures of the rest of the workshop as the cleanup progresses.  It's been a general storage area for nearly a year, and I'm sick of not having a clear place to do what I want to do.  Need to nudge my buddy about cleaning out his garage so I can get rid of a whole bunch of crates of equipment he's storing here at the moment.  

FWIW, my shop is an old 50' extra-tall refrigerated semi-trailer.  It's insulated (barely), has a high ceiling and a heavy-duty wood floor.  Bit narrow, though.  I've got it cribbed up on PT 4x4's, and just waiting on my brother in law to get time to come run my electric and whatnot.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 1, 2014)

sounds like a very productive day! I'd do the beer thing in the shop, but right now it'd likely freeze before it got to my lips 

the Taig vertical spindle for the Atlas sounds like a really cool project, I hope you post a thread when you get started. Is it one with the ER16 or 20 collet chuck? That would make the Atlas into quite the versatile hobby mill.

As for grinding HSS bits, I found the biggest difference was getting a decent white Norton wheel - grinds much faster than the 6in concrete disks that passed for grinding wheels before and a lot cooler too. For less than $25 shipped it's a worthwhile investment. I re-ground a bit with it the other day and the edge came out much cleaner off the wheel and needed a lot less touching up with the arkansas stone and diamond hone. The edge held up really well in relatively heavy cuts in steel (enough to periodically stall the spindle on my tiny lathe) too.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 1, 2014)

I actually have a bunch of white Norton 3" cup wheels.  They were on the "get rid of this crap" shelf, marked at $10.  I grabbed one, thinking 10 bucks isn't going to break the bank....then the guy behind the counter said, "no, the whole *box* is ten bucks."   I got a burn on my butt cheek from wallet friction.    Ended up with 10 or so, IIRC.  Gave some to my buddy, because you know, share the good fortune.  

I still have to build an adapter for my HF grinder, or just build a grinder to use them.  It's on the to-do list.  If I run across them this evening I'll grab a pic.


----------



## ogberi (Jan 26, 2015)

Been shoveling out my shop, organizing and rearranging to make room for a new workbench I have to build.   There's 6 large crates that will be going away soon, which will free up a bunch 'o space.  

Yeah.  It's a mess.  An 8' wide, 50' long mess. :whistle:




I'm not scared of spiders, but holy crap!!!  It's a jumping spider the size of the end of my thumb.  I don't care that he's there, so long as he does thing and lets me do mine, and he doesn't bite me.  



Progress.  



More progress.



And a bit more progress.   This time towards the door. 



Until I can get the big crates out of the way, it's a case of shove everything somewhere else, and start organizing things into the area I just cleaned up.  Shove everything out of the way from right next to where I cleaned and do it again. So far I have most of the shop cleaned up.  There's the big shelves left to do, which unfortunately will have to wait until the crates are gone.  I've emptied and put away the contents of most of the totes.  Once the crates are gone I can put up more pegboard and empty out the last couple of totes.  

My workbench.  The top is Brazilian Cherry.  It was pretty cheap when I bought it.  Right after I got the benchtop finished, it went on the non-import list, and tripled in value.  The boards are laminated together with Gorilla glue and lengths of 1/2" allthread pull it all together.  The legs are doubled-up 2x4's, the lower frame rails are 2x6's mortise and tenon joined to the legs.  It weighs a lot.  It takes two *really* determined men to pick it up and carry it.   I had nearly a thousand pounds of weight in the middle of it for several months, and there was no detectible sag in the top.  One fully dressed VW Type 4 engine & transmission, a type 4 long block, two loaded Kennedy toolboxes and assorted sundry parts.  



A quick lick of the sander with 80 grit takes the stains right out (and the wood is so tough it comes out baby-butt smooth even with 80 grit).  I've got very few hammer marks in it, despite the fact that I've flailed the crap out of some parts on there.  The wood is incredibly resilient.  Unfortunately, it's hell on tools.  Went through two carbide tipped saw blades ripping the boards to size, and a set of planer blades getting them all uniform in size and thickness.  You can see where my vice was mounted, and I'll put it back on there soon.  Been searching for a nice 6" vice to replace my war-weary 4" Wilton, but so far nothing worth getting.  

And a teaser on the progress of the MFC.



Unfortunately, I've caught the creeping crud that's going around the plague ward we call an office.  My super is going on vacation starting Wednesday, and I do his job while he's gone.  Means no sick time for me.  Gonna need a lot 'o daytime cold meds, and by this weekend I'll be flat worn out.  Not sure there'll be any progress this weekend.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 26, 2015)

Good on ya for such a great shop! And thanks for making time to share all the pics with us.


----------



## Randy803 (Jan 27, 2015)

Love it! I an tell you get er done in there to!


----------



## ogberi (Mar 13, 2015)

I dropped the ball a bit on updates.  Been crazy busy at work, busy at home, and not too much shop time.  What time I did have, I didn't waste taking lots of pictures.  But, pictures will be coming!  Been dang sick since Saturday morning too.  102-103 fever isn't fun, especially when working hard.  But, things had to get done.  (feeling better now, btw.  Took a day and a half off work, slept most of it, let the fever burn itself out.)

First, last weekend my buddy Dave stopped by, and we got a whole bunch of crates out of my workshop.  It literally gave me 50% more open floor space.  He then gave me a kicka$$ 10" rotary/indexing table, with the understanding that it was mine until I don't need it anymore.  He has no machine tools, and was impressed even with the sorry present state of my shop.  He advised that I look for a 'Big Honkin' Mill' to put it on.   Which I will be doing.    All he asked, is that if I want to sell the table, to give it back to him instead.   I'm perfectly fine with that.   

So with lots of floor space freed up, I took apart the massive 4x8 steel shelves, and will be cutting them down to only 2' deep.  My shop is 7'8" wide, and 4' wide shelves take up entirely too much space.  2x8 is much more manageable, and still deep enough to hold my totes.  

Good news is that now I have enough space to put together the lathe bench for my SB9A!  Woohoo!!!  I've had it since January, and haven't been able to do anything with it.  Soon, it'll be on it's bench proper and making chips.  

Great news is that my brother in law is coming up *TOMORROW* to wire up my shop!!!

NO MORE EXTENSION CORD RUNNING TO THE HOUSE!!!!

I'll have dedicated service to the shop, with a proper sub panel, outlets, 240v drops, *light switches!* and holy mother of machinists, *MUSIC!*  

Yes!  I'll be able to finally have a decent stereo system out there!  I have some hand-me-down Bose speakers, a really nice radio, and finally I'll be able to use 'em!

But most of all, I'll have good, reliable, professionally installed electric.  All the lights will be on their own breaker, along with a couple of battery powered emergency lights.   I'll have 240V right by the rear doors for an air compressor or welder,  quad outlets scattered all over the place, and a 240V drop (which will be in a blank junction box) at the front of the trailer for when I manage to get my big 'ole compressor moved outside of the shop.  (need to build a pad and shed for it... that thing is *LOUD*.)

I'll be running two Cat5 drops out there as well, so I have proper networking.  Being an IT professional, that's right up my skill set.  Besides, I have crap wireless signal out there, and even a repeater to boost the signal drops packets when doing light-duty jobs such as streaming music.  Two runs of conduit were buried around Fall of last year, just need to expose the end near the shop and bring it up into the shop. 

It's been a long waiting game for me, but my shop is coming together, finally.    My Atlas horizontal mill is close to being running, the SB is awaiting only a workbench to sit on, and by Sunday evening I'll be able to simply flip a switch and have lights out there!  

Exciting times indeed!    Of course, my shop is a bit of a disaster, and will be until I get it squared away in the next few weekends.  But, I figure if I do it as I have been, plugging away whenever I have a spare hour or two, it'll get done.   I'm patient, and want it done correctly, and how I want it done.  

I'll try to remember to get pics this weekend.  For now, I'm off to clear off spaces for us to work.   And to try to figure out how to re-arrange, now that I got more space.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 13, 2015)

sounds like you are really making progress--especially getting your electrical done professionally--I have that to do in my shops also--tired of being without 220 and only limited 110. I do have my music though so not all is bad----keep up your progress and pictures----Dave


----------



## ogberi (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm really lucky that my brother in law is a commercial electrician.  He normally despises residential work, but for Christmas he got me the sub-panel, breakers, and loads of other goodies.  Piggy-backed the order on a commercial build-out, got less than rock bottom prices on it.   He's an absolute perfectionist when it comes to his work, and 99% of his profanity is related to the incompetence of the previous electrician that he's mopping up after.  He leaves enough wire to change things later, arranges breakers and wiring in sensible order, labels *EVERYTHING*, and leaves no mess when he's done.    Honestly, I could care less about the mess.  I'm gonna clean anyway.  But, he does a superb job wiring stuff up.   

Added bonus - He's a 3-phase guru.  I swear he talks about Delta-Wye almost as much as he talks about his kids.    He's itching for me to convert *something* to 3-phase so he can help me set up the VFD.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All, 

Well, we didn't get as much accomplished as we set out to do, but still made good progress.   The conduit was buried last fall, and we brought it up into the shop.  The subpanel is mounted, and there's two junction boxes right next to the rear doors.  One will be a quad of outlets, the other a 240V outlet for a compressor or other 240V tool.   There are 3 junction boxes plumbed along the north wall, landing about every 8' or so.  That puts one at the left side of my main workbench (where the drill press lives), one between the workbench and where the lathe bench goes, and one at the end of the lathe bench.  I have some leaks to fix at the front of the shop before we add another junction box up there.    

The south wall will get boxes next, spaced between the ones on the north wall.  We also have to run the boxes for the lights.  I did purchase two battery backed emergency lights, so that if I manage to trip a breaker, I won't be standing there in the dark.   I recommend them to everybody.  They're only about $40, easy to install, and do a dang good job.   One goes at the rear doors, the other on the opposite wall halfway up the shop.  That won't light the entire shop, but they will provide enough illumination to keep me safe.  

I got my 4'x8' metal shelves cut down, as well.  Now they're 2'x8', and take up a *lot* less of my meager space.  Already got 'em filled up with totes.  

Now that we've done the hard work behind the workbench and where the lathe bench goes,  I can move forward with getting my bench put together.  Which is one step closer to having the SB lathe up and running.  

We still have to measure and run the feeders from the garage panel out to the shop, but we wants to get up there and measure it thoroughly (running 80A service about 200' isn't cheap!) before we purchase the wire.   We'll also need his sons to help feed the stuff, as we'll have to pull 4 in hand (hot, hot, neutral and ground.)  I need to beg, borrow, or rent a Hiltie to drive some ground rods for the shop as well.   Those rods aren't terribly cheap either.  

All in all, I'm pleased with the progress, despite the fact that my shop is an absolute disaster.  I've been shuffling things from place to place, but not really trying to organize it.  Mostly because it'll have to be moved again so we can get to where we need to on the walls to get conduit secured, junction boxes installed, etc.  

Dan was awesome in the fact that he purchased the subpanel, breakers, some switches, and provided all the wire to wire up the shop interior.  I'm paying for all the conduit, boxes, outlets, and the feeders.  He's also providing the expertise as a commercial electrician to wire everything up right.  He's a bit 'retentive' about his work, and I have no problem with that.  

For now, it's getting late, I gotta do some cleanup and get the shop shut down for the night.    Can't wait to throw some shop time at the lathe bench this weekend.  Gotta get a buddy to help me move the lathe when the time comes.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 18, 2015)

Got some work done this evening.  Cleaned up the shop a little, and while I had daylight, I cut some pieces for the workbench.  Then it got dark, and I brought the saw in.  And couldn't help it.  I started assembling the bench.  



It's all 2x6 construction, plenty of screws, lots 'o glue.  Heavy as hell to boot.  



Only the three rightmost planks are screwed down, the others aren't yet.  I need longer pipe clamps to get the job done.  There's also a sheet of 3/4" hardwood plywood going to get screwed down (from underneath) and glued to the planking.  I have yet to get the 2x6's on the bottom to support the shelf, but those are going to be purchased tomorrow along with the plywood.   With luck, I should have the lathe mounted this weekend and making chips next week!   

I know some will scoff at the idea of a wooden workbench, but my shop is a semi trailer, with a wooden floor.  The whole thing can twist slowly as it settles, and the bench is about as flat as I can make it.  Besides, that bench weighs a whole lot now, and it'll just get heavier as I add more wood.  I think it'll be acceptable for a SB9A lathe and a Taig lathe.  

And yep, I know the corner of the rightmost board looks high.  It isn't that far out of level.  The board I used across the short end of the bench was split a little, and I put the split at the top, where it wouldn't cause an issue with glueing/screwing the leg on square.  

You can also see the empty junction boxes for electric.  I won't have any issues finding somewhere to plug something in.  

Lastly, if you don't have a little cordless impact driver..... get one.    My little Ryobi 18v impact did an incredible job sinking a whole ton of screws without any fuss or a single stripped screw head.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, I staggered out to my shop today.  Not from over-indulgence in spiked eggnog, but because this dang upper respiratory infection is in my head now, and it made my right eardrum bust.  My equilibrium is all messed up.  I found surface rust on far too many things, so I think I'll move my shop into the garage.  I have a 2 car garage, and now that I'm living here alone, there's no need to discuss, only to plan.  Besides that, now I have no idea if the electrical work for my shop will ever get finished (her brother was doing the work, but it's been far too long since anything got done.)  

So, I think over the next few weekends I'll get my garage sorted out, and begin planning to move my shop to there.  The current shop I'll keep, but I'll strip out the electrical already run, and install it in the garage (lights, mostly).  I'm no stranger to doing electrical work, and honestly, I have a few friends I can pay in beer that'll get the job done faster than my brother in law. I'm honestly tired of waiting on him to finish this work.  The conduit has been in place for over a year, and my shop still runs off of a dang extension cord. :/ 

So, I have to make some big decisions now.  Should I epoxy the floor, or leave it bare concrete?  Later today I'll measure and make cutouts on grid paper so I can play with arranging and re-arranging my stuff to get the best fit in the garage.  All my foundry gear will remain in the current shop, but I'm undecided if I want to move the woodworking equipment too.  Wood shop stuff takes up only a decent amount of space, but wood takes up tons, and I've had a woodshop in the garage.  Didn't like it, because of the dust.  Swarf isn't any better, but at least it's easier to control.  I have 6 4' florescent fixtures (T5 or T8, can't remember right now), and I plan to put them all on one switch.  I also have emergency lighting to install.  

There is one 240V drop in the garage on one wall, and in the future I intend to add a nice milling machine.  I'm looking at those 3/4 sized Bport clones (The PM9x39 looks inviting), so it makes sense to put my machines along that wall.  But I'll have to drop a few 120V quads myself to have power for everything else.   I'm also thinking about either a wall-shaker AC unit, or one of those split Mitsubishi units.  

Anyway,  I got  bunch to mull over.  And a Horrible Freight 20% off coupon that I may use on an engine hoist to help move my machines.  Plus some paper cutouts to make and arrange/rearrange repeatedly.  

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## ogberi (Jan 3, 2016)

I am seriously pooped.  Friday I braved the crowds at Horrible Fright, and bought a 2 ton engine hoist.  $179 with the 25% off coupon.  Wasn't what I wanted to spend my Xmas bonus on, but I found fresh pry marks on the door of my workshop.   Between that, and the rust, something must be done.  And since I can't "legally" wire up a 14.4kv, 10KVA distribution transformer as a "fence charger and anti-thief device", I have spent the day moving stuff.   I got some help from a neighbour to move my workbench, and while I had hoped to at least get everything in the garage this weekend, that may not be a plausible scenario.  I'll keep plugging away at it, though honestly it'd be much easier to give those thieving bastards a bit of buckshot acupuncture to remind them that 'If it don't belong to you, don't touch it without permission.'  Not sure what part of that simple rule is unclear to some idjits...


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your troubles..  but glad to see you're moving forward.  Can't speak of doing floors, I've never done them with a coating.  But any AC in the shop is helpful when the temps get high - even up here in New England!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 3, 2016)

I would go with the split unit on a/c. Its harder for a guy to go through a 2" hole than a 24"x30" hole.
As for the floor, leave it raw. Less work & money.
I have split my wood and metal machinery, and have never looked back. The only gripe is handtools, buy another set of sockets and screw drivers for the garage.
Get to feeling better, and Happy New Year!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## ogberi (Jan 18, 2016)

Over the last two weekends, I haven't had to be at work, so I've gotten a fair amount accomplished in moving my shop. 

I got the Atlas horizontal mill, the SB9A lathe, the lathe bench, and most of my accessories moved to the garage.  I've already put most of the accessories up on the pegboard, wired the lathe back up (it works, but I need a new motor-jackshaft belt), and started re-organizing my tools.  Still have a bit of a ways to go, but I should be able to make chips this week, and that makes me happy.   

Two car garage, I'm leaving enough space for the motorcycle.  The truck does just fine outside.  



Also, I have pinup art to go on the walls in the man cave.    Just need to get some frames for them.  I do believe I'm going to move the heavy duty Edsal metal shelving out of the semi trailer and into the shop, on the right hand side, because it'll hold a lot more weight than the 'shelves' there already, allowing me to get more stuff off the floor, plus it's been cut down from 4x8 shelves to 2x8 shelves.  Those hefty black totes with yellow lids from Home Depot fit it perfectly.  It'll also make a nice place to store my metal stock, scrap metal bins, and junk boxes.  There's also a drill press to be moved into the garage as well.  Nice floor standing model. 

Though, the more I think about it, the more I think that adding a shelf to the bottom of the lathe/mill workbench is a good idea.  Some 2x4's across the front and back, two lengths of 2x4 per side to support the shelf, and some 3/4" plywood.  It'd be a handy place to store the really heavy, rarely used stuff.  

As a side note, I have some space between the far end of the lathe bench and the door.  I am considering using a couple of black iron pipe flanges (you know what I mean, the ~4" diameter, 4 bolt holes & center hole) screwed to the side of the bench and ~3" of 1/2" black pipe screwed into those to hold my 3 & 4 jaw chucks.  They'd be out of the way, but still easily accessible.  I'll grab them this week, get it all done and post a pic.  

So far, I'm thoroughly enjoying the process.  Yeah, the physical labor part of it sucks, as does gathering up all my tools and moving them, but it's a dang good feeling to set up shop.  I'm enjoying myself, and looking forward to dirtying up the floor with chips.    Although, I do need to staple some heavy-duty plastic sheeting to the pegboard to cover up the gap between the workbench and the bottom of the pegboard.  I'd rather not fling cutting oil off the chuck onto the painted wall.  That won't clean of easily, and paint won't stick to it. (don't ask how I know that)   I also need to get more light in there.  Maybe one 4' T5 fixture per payday, wired in to the existing single fixture.  I still intend to hang my emergency lights, as well.  I may separate the garage lighting onto it's own circuit, but that would require a separate switch.  Need to crawl into the attic and see.  

At any rate, I'm enjoying myself and keeping busy.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks like a washer and dryer in the back.  They double as a parts washer?  Nice shop!

Bruce


----------



## kvt (Jan 18, 2016)

It is looking nice,  I would go with led lights,  Yea more expensive and take you longer to get them,   But better light,   I put mine up and do not regret it. 
the nice thing is that you are having fun.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 18, 2016)

_Is that a super glide ?_
_*G*_


----------



## ogberi (Jan 18, 2016)

Parts washer.... heh   I would, but I have to wash my work clothes (business clothes) in there, and I'd rather not have to replace my button-downs because a couple-pound chunk of metal shredded them.  Rags I can use, confetti I cannot....

On the LED lights, you reminded me that I have 5 nice LED light bars on-hand.  I need to whip up a 40VDC supply for them, but I have all the necessary parts on-hand for that.  Definitely on my to-do list now.  

Gator, that's a dyna super wide glide.   Good eye.  It was my dad's.  A few years back, I got a call from him.  He told me, 'I almost dropped the Harley in the driveway (again).  I think it's time I considered a trike.  So, take your pick.  Do you want the Harley, or the Goldwing?'

One of the hardest choices I've ever had to make.   Free Harley, or free Goldwing....

But, as you can see, it's inoperable at the moment.  It lunched the cam bearing (single cam EVO engines are notorious for that), and it's been a case of time or money, but never both at once.    Then, last August, my dad died.  It's not that I lost interest in the motorcycle, it's just that it's really hard emotionally to work on it, because that's one of the last things I was able to do with my dad while he could still do such things.  

So, my brother (even though he's a complete jerk) and I decided that the most fitting thing we could do was pull the jugs and heads, and use them as a pair of urns to keep his ashes in.  One for me, one for my brother.  Seeing that it was one of Dad's most cherished possessions, it just feels right to do that.  True, it means that I'll have to purchase a whole new top-end, (and still have to replace the cam), but now there's no reason not to spring for a big bore kit.  

And, it'll be a damn valid reason as to why I have a dirty, road-grimey Harley jug & head on the fireplace mantle.  Whomever comes along into my life next will just have to deal with it, and learn that it is *NOT* to be scrubbed clean.  Dad always felt that a bit of road grime on a good looking bike showed that it was happy, the same way a hobby machinist with oily hands and some gunk under his nails is happy.   Getting the urns done is the first project I have on my slate after my shop is in a workable state in it's new home.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 18, 2016)

I just lost my Dad also, so I understand completely, and I think the urn and, the big bore/stroker kit are an admirable idea. The shop is looking great, hoping to get to that point with mine this summer. The chuck storage idea sounds good. If you haven't already thought of it you might consider making the pipe long enough to thread cap on the end to keep the chucks from slipping off with out having to lift them a little first, especially if you have any vibration when the machines are running. Seems your well on your way to feeling at home in your home. Cheers, Mike


----------

